# UK Citizen - Greek Marriage Certificate - how do I attest?!



## gb226690 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been going round in circles tearing my hair out now for days over getting our greek marriage certificate attested. The certificate is greek as we got married in Santorini, and is apositlle stamped by Greece. I need to get it attested so my husband can come in on my visa initially. I have gone round and round in circles looking in the internet and speaking to UK companies who attest certificates - all with the same blank conclusion.

Can anyone please help me with how I do it? The UAE embassy in London wont attest it because it is Greek. There is no UAE embassy in Greece, I believe that Rome covers Greece - they want answer the phone to me!!!

Can I take the document as it is to Dubai and take it to the Greek embassy in Abu Dhabi to legalise it for me? (They are not answering their phone either).

I'm literally desperate to hear from anyone has got around this issue - without remarrying in the UK (as this is illegal).

Thanks


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Check out this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/84171-can-i-get-married-twice.html


----------



## VinnyZ (Oct 14, 2011)

*Maybe*

My understanding is it should be attested by the UAE embassy in the country where the certificate was issued. If there is no UAE embassy in this country, you can go to the foreign affairs office, and explain your problem to them. You are not the first to encounter this problem. I had the same problem, and the consulate of another country in Dubai attested the thing me, just like the people of the foreign affairs office said they would.


----------



## gb226690 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks but unfortunately the FCO have been useless. They told me that I could get my certificate translated and then have it stamped - but I have been advised that the UAE embassy will not legalise that anyway!!! So I am hoping I can bring the certificate to Dubai and try and sort it out there with someone who knows what they are on about.

Cheers


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I think VinnyZ is referring to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Dubai, not the Foreign and Commonwealth Office in the UK - in which case you would not be able to speak to them until you get here anyway. 

Have you tried the Greek embassy in the UK? This link might help: Translation - Interpretation Services - scroll down to the bottom where they mention legalisation. 

Good luck


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

There is a UAE embassy in Athens, after having it attested by the gree home office or such (in Greece) then it can be sent to there. before attesting it here in the MOFA. 

It is of no matter that you are a british citizen they can tell that from your passport.


----------



## gb226690 (Oct 4, 2011)

vastmassive said:


> There is a UAE embassy in Athens, after having it attested by the gree home office or such (in Greece) then it can be sent to there. before attesting it here in the MOFA.
> 
> It is of no matter that you are a british citizen they can tell that from your passport.


Could you please give me the details for the UAE Embassy in Greece please as the UAE embassy in London said there isn't one,as does the Internet?

Cheers


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

gb226690 said:


> Could you please give me the details for the UAE Embassy in Greece please as the UAE embassy in London said there isn't one,as does the Internet?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, please find details of the UAE embassy in Greece below:

*Hotel Grande Brelange Constitution Square, 10563, Athens, Greece
Tel: +302103330393 / +302103330392, Fax: +302 103330394*

Certificate should be attested by the local authority in the Area that you were married first.


----------

